# [SOLVED] Cannot create a file when that file already exists



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

I just purchased a new computer, which has Windows 7 - before that I had XP and W7 is anyway something completely new to me, so I do not know if the following has something to do with W7 or not...
Anyhow: I try to reinstall the games I had in my old computer but it's completely hopeless and I am very-very-very angry at W7 (to put it mildly), because whatever I am trying to do, I will get some kind of error notice.
Now I was trying to install Europa Universalis III. It was at first succesful, but every time I try to patch it up, to add Napoleon's Ambition, In Nomine, it's patch and Magna Mundi, I keep getting the notice "Cannot create a file when that file already exists" as soon as I try to add something - a patch or some of the named add-ons. The file, the notice is refering to, is eu3.exe, the starter. And I just can't figure out, what is wrong. When I push "Ignore" I will end up getting a game, which won't start. Is it something about this darn W7 I should know about or what's wrong?


----------



## Keefan (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: Cannot create a file when that file already exists*

I deciphered myself what was wrong. Short answer: it was me all along. A little bit longer: I had to check, that the file in question, eu3.exe, was not locked and qould be modified by the add-ons. I also hat to restart computer after having installed one add-on and prior installing the next one. So I was an idiot.


----------

